# More play with pop micas



## agriffin (Dec 5, 2010)

Lavender, anise and peppermint blend


----------



## holly99 (Dec 5, 2010)

Gorgeous swirls! I love the flower on the last one. Amazing!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 5, 2010)

very freakin cool !


----------



## kaelily (Dec 5, 2010)

wow!! and here I am trying to get down a simple swirl, lol. 

Amazing work!


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 5, 2010)

Those are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 5, 2010)

OMG! Those are fantastic! How did you get the soap to look almost transparent?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 6, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> OMG! Those are fantastic! How did you get the soap to look almost transparent?



It's just poured so still wet.  And at a very light trace.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 6, 2010)

You're very talented. Those look great.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for answering. I wish my swirls looked half as good as yours.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 6, 2010)

Tutorial for the flower soap on my blog.  www.lovinsoap.com


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2010)

Are you willing to say how you make your feathers? I love those best. It seems you have a nice deco touch with your shapes- I don't know that I have it in me to get such nice lines.


----------



## newbie (Dec 6, 2010)

Crum, I always forget something. Do you have any pictures of these after they're unmolded? Do you gel these?

Sigh-someday maybe I can make something as pretty.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank You for sharing !!! 
I bought those - ketchup bottles months ago, I just havent used them.. Thanks for the insperation !


----------



## agriffin (Dec 6, 2010)

newbie said:
			
		

> Crum, I always forget something. Do you have any pictures of these after they're unmolded? Do you gel these?
> 
> Sigh-someday maybe I can make something as pretty.



The feather looking ones are simply two dots of color.  Then you swirl.  I'll do a tut on that also. 

Swirling was hard for me when I first tried to do it.  And then it just clicked  It's all about recognizing emulsion.  Don't go anywhere near trace so you have time to color and swirl.

They aren't gelled.


----------



## dubnica (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW Amanda, those are fantastic!. Thank you for making another tutorial.  You are the best!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful soap and you are very generous to share your technique
 with us!


----------



## peechee (Dec 7, 2010)

omg that black is lovely!

these are amazing!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 8, 2010)

Amanda you rock :0) loving your posts!!!!! Amazing creations as always


----------



## Sibi (Dec 8, 2010)

Amanda,

its so sweet of you to share your techniques for making your beautiful flowered soaps!  I'm definitely going to give it a whirl one day soon and send you my pics.

Sibi


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

I love it! I need to find a small 1lb. mold to practice with.


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 11, 2010)

I want to be you when I grow up....lol...those are amazing! :shock:


----------



## llineb (Dec 11, 2010)

Headed for the tutorial...thanks for sharing!  Those are gorgeous and amazing!!!!!!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful!  Thanks for sharing your photos and techniques.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Truly inspirational work!  Superb swirlies!


----------



## tomara (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg those are just lovely!!  I love your blog btw!!


----------

